# 2006 4220i Branson Hydraulic problem



## jim57bo (Oct 27, 2018)

Hydraulics quit working. Ordered and installed a new Hy pump. Still no Hydraulics! New fluid, inline filter screen clean, new Hy Filter. I checked supply lines from reservoir to filter to pump. Fluid is full. No checks in rubber boots, clamps tight. I disconnected the pressure side of the pump and activated the hydraulics. Fluid just spits out with an occasional straight stream. Its like there is an obstruction between the reservoir and the pump, however, short of a rubber boot de-laminating I do not see how this could occur. Again, I regularly change H.F. and filter. Would appreciate any advice!!


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

Take a good look at the Repair Manual and the Parts Manual and trace the hydraulic pressure lines. But I believe this the Kukje that routes the hydraulic pressure through a diverter valve that routes pressure to the three point. If so, check that valve to be certain it has pressure to the valve, an if it does the problem is likely a blown seal in the three point lift cylinder dumping all the pressure back into the transmission sump. It could be the three point valve itself, but moving the three point position lever would impact the flow if it were.


----------

